# Better Pics From NaturePhoto1



## NaturePhoto1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Some of my better pics!


----------



## Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

Very nice, NaturePhoto1. My favorites are the red flower and the closeup of the leaf. 

What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## NaturePhoto1 (Sep 4, 2010)

On the lens, it says: "KODAK AF 3x Optical Asphiric Lens."

It is a digital camera, Optical Zoom 3X

It also says, "KODAK EasyShare C713"


----------



## NaturePhoto1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Those are great! I like the first and last ones. I can see the last one in a frame.


----------



## NaturePhoto1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks! 

Lol I keep trying to log in as bloo97...it's my username for everything else! xD


----------



## karaann07 (Nov 7, 2010)

I love the last one. What is that? It looks like cotton or something. I agree with the poster who said it would look good in a frame. That was my first thought as well. I like how it angles up to the right- gives it a bit of a different angle and edge.


----------



## NaturePhoto1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks! I don't think it's cotton. It's like one of those water reed like things but the top is fuzzy.


----------



## alphaphoto (Dec 1, 2010)

I think it's called "fox tail" at least that's what we call it where I'm at as I see it all the time. Anyway, this is my favorite photo of the bunch.


----------



## jeremy johnson ink (Nov 30, 2010)

i have a canon rebel xti question even with that camara do you still seem to have to photoshop alot


----------



## logon68 (Dec 1, 2010)

very nice pictures my favorite are a red flower 
and what kind of camera do u have
and which company
and what is the price of caMERA
DOING NICE JOB 
BEST OF LUCK
AND SEND ME MORE PHOTOS

 Custom logo design


----------



## NaturePhoto1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Actually, I don't have photoshop. Pure camera &sunlight.

I have a Kodak point and shoot camera for about $50.


----------



## asianartyii (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow.. Very nice shots... I like your photo number 5.


----------



## blackandbluebird (Dec 1, 2010)

some of these could be default images on a mac's screen saver


----------



## NaturePhoto1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks. It means alot to me.


----------



## cherylfoster (Jan 8, 2011)

It's a nice picture. I always love to natural picture as well big fan of it. I have a collection of natural picture but this all are quite amazing. I am so exited after watching this picture so that I have copy this picture. I am thankful to you for sharing a nice picture.


----------

